

New Digg CEO Calls Previous Launch “a Tragedy,” Commits to Community - abraham
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110202/new-digg-ceo-calls-previous-launch-a-tragedy-commits-to-community/

======
redthrowaway
As much as I'd like to see Digg find relevance again, I just don't see it
happening without some kind of pivot. The people who were there for the
community mostly left after v4, and they haven't made any indication of coming
back. I'm sure they can continue to break even and maintain their current
membership, but that's as good as dying. They need to figure out what vertical
they're really after and go for it.

